# Hello Look



## MACFreak (Oct 11, 2006)

This is what Ya gonna need-Not Shown:MAC Concelar,Beauty Buzzurple Eyeliner,MAC Cranberry E/s and Petroleum Jelly and MAC Paint:Flammable:




Second Start W/Clean Face:


 

Followed By Prep + Prime ur lovely face:


 

Then U r gonna use ur Skin Concelar:Ex:NYColors Stick Concelar




Prep ur Eyes w/MAC Paint in Flammable


 
Blend on ur eyelid only


 

Take MAC:Sushi Flower


 
Blend in on top of Flammable


 

Take Swish and apply it 2 ur crease


 


 


 

Then take Sweet Lust and apply it 2 ur Browbone


 


 

Now take ur Foundation


 


 

Take ur Powder:


 

Take ur Eyeliner and line ur upper and lover eyelids(Not Pix)
Then take MAC Cranberry and put it over ur Purple eyeliner-Bottom lashline


 


 

Take Petroleum Jelly and Prep ur Eyelashes 4 the mascara(No Pix srry)
Then take ur Mascara:MAC Out Loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 


 

Ur finished Eye:





 


 

Now 4 ur lips:
I used Sephora 451C


 


 

Finish Look:


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 11, 2006)

Gorgeous Girl!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my favorite look on you so far!

Love the color combo I would have never put Swish in the crease for some reason it just never dawned on me.
Great work!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 11, 2006)

U can use either Swish or Gleam in the crease.THANX


----------

